# ice tents fly at berry



## robertsfam (Feb 1, 2012)

we got up at 5am and went up to the berry. we stop to get gas at the hub and then we made the last push there just in time for this view! [attachment=4:fmjh3clw]photo (19)d5.jpg[/attachment:fmjh3clw] 
me and my buddy got to chicken creek and went out about 400 yards out and started fishing 
we were there about 15mins and mike got a16in rainbow he is new to ice fishing so its fun.
[attachment=2:fmjh3clw]photo (17)d2.jpg[/attachment:fmjh3clw]
i got a few bites and 1 on but lost it,that was it for me.
but mike got like 10 bites 4 fish on and landed the 16in and a beautiful 21in or 23in cut
[attachment=3:fmjh3clw]photo (18)d1.jpg[/attachment:fmjh3clw]
we didn't have a tape so we really dont know how big it was but it was a good fight.
then we watched it swim back home. it slowed down so we decided to move. after we reset up our tent and got it tied down the wind started to pick up, it got really strong, i was drilling a hole to we the auger in, the wind grabbed the tent and picked it up, i grabbed on and it took me for a ride, mike had to run after me and catch the tent and me and help me break it down. we decided that that was a good sign to head home, but not before getting a few more pictures.
[attachment=0:fmjh3clw]photo (16)d3.jpg[/attachment:fmjh3clw]
[attachment=4:fmjh3clw]photo (19)d5.jpg[/attachment:fmjh3clw]


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

Ice tents really did fly at the Berry. I have one of those big tents that fits a few people. The wind picked up and my friend and I could barley keep it on the ice. So at 10:15 we started packing up. The wind only got worse. My oldest boy was a trooper and was having a blast with the wind and being a GREAT HELPER. He's 7, but my 5 yr old was freaking out. 

While packing the sleds with gear to get off the ice. I looked over RIGHT AS ANOTHER BIG tent bounced over OUR HEADS. It was crazy. It came from the marina and went all the way to the point to the east. People tried chasing it to no avail. But a few snow mobiles took after it and caught it. 

I am glad we left when we did cause the wind only got worse. Blowing snow and ice was hard on the face. 


We caught 2 cuts in the slot and missed 2 bites. SLOW DAY ON THE ICE.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

You were staked down and it still took off?


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

I staked down the windy side, but covered all around the bases with the wet slushy snow.


----------



## robertsfam (Feb 1, 2012)

i was staked down 3 of my 4 straps broke in half and the 3rd took the stake with it and i had frozen slush on the inside and outside so nuts


----------



## CaJones (Dec 19, 2007)

We were there too. Same thing happened to us. No wind, at all. I got out to go drill some holes closer to shore. When I turn around to look, tent in the air, sled in the air, bucket (with all the tackle) rolling across the top of the ice. 4-year-old freaking out. I had to set the tent back up, stake it in proper like, just so that I could go gather all my stuff without having the kids freeze. Been ice fishing since I was 13, and I have never seen anything like Saturday. 

It make for a great adventure. Some buddies that I met up there a few weeks ago showed up as we were about to hike back to the car. I was dreading the hike. I knew that the kids were going to make it worse than it needed to be. Those buddies (angles, I should say) showed up out of now where with their snow mobiles and hauled us back to the cars. It was awesome. Russ man, if you read this, you are the bomb!


----------

